# Venison



## linescum (Feb 7, 2009)

Here is whats going on the Big Block today,, They are boned venison roasts that i brined in sea salt garlic powder and onion powder, then laid them open then stuffed with bacon then trussed. one has a sweet and tangy rub and the other is rubbed with cracked pepper and lemon peel shavings.

Starting them off naked then when the internal temp hits 110- 120 i'll remove layer in bacon and take them to 165

oh yeah i almost forgot the smoke today is sweet pecan.. was able to score a few bags of chips


----------



## waysideranch (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks good.  PLease post the finish.  Thanks.


----------



## darrin (Feb 7, 2009)

Sounds great. Never had the chance to try smoked venison.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks like a great start I'll be looking forward to the rest of it!!


----------



## bassman (Feb 7, 2009)

Good looking venison.  Looking forward to the finished pics.


----------



## linescum (Feb 7, 2009)

Here they after 2 hours


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 7, 2009)

They're looking good!


----------



## linescum (Feb 7, 2009)

Here they are after 4 hours...almost done temps at 150 mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm can't wait


----------



## smoking gun (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow those look delicious. You could bring some down to KY on your next trip ya know. :)


----------



## linescum (Feb 7, 2009)

actually i brought a bunch of leftovers with me.. brisket, pulled pork and sirloin tip and a bunch of jerky.....you never know when you'll eat on a big storm like that......


----------



## 1894 (Feb 7, 2009)

What temp do / did  you bring them up to ? 

 And you probably don't hear it enough , so , Thank you for the work you do putting things back together after Ma nature busts them up


----------



## linescum (Feb 7, 2009)

here are the finished products..i layered the tops with thick cut bacon when i transferred everything to pans but we ate it while these babies were resting.

as you can see plenty of juice for au-jaus and gravy..i basted the roasts every 1/2 hour with a bulb of that fine drippins...after they rested i split them because i promised half to my father and today was his birthday, then took them over to the wifes work place,right next door, and sliced them down, thick and paper thin then went to pops

 man my mouth is still watering and i ate! very very moist and delicious, i liked the one that had the lemon pepper rub best. can't wait for some more


----------



## nemisportsman (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!! Sure looks good!!!

What was your smoker temp? Looked to be 250?


----------



## linescum (Feb 7, 2009)

What temp do / did you bring them up to ?  1894  i took them to 165 170ish..i don't believe in rare wild meat

What was your smoker temp? Looked to be 250? Nemisportsman...itried to keep it between 225 and 250


----------



## 1894 (Feb 8, 2009)

Sure looks good !!!


----------



## beerguy (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks great!  Never thought about putting the bacon in the middle too.  One thing that may help you is to trim the shiny film off next time.  It takes a little time but is worth it.  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## linescum (Feb 9, 2009)

i took off what i could without destorying the roast, i wanted it to stay together


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 9, 2009)

It looks awesome and probably tastes even better


----------



## linescum (Feb 9, 2009)

just got done scarfin' a sammie


----------



## beerguy (Feb 9, 2009)

Gotcha!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curious aardvark (Feb 9, 2009)

that looks excellent - not sure about the bacon stuffing, but hey might have added something :-) 
Just wish we could get decent sized venison joints a bit easier. 
Good job :-)


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 9, 2009)

Linescum, they look excellent... I like the bacon in the center idea.


----------



## linescum (Feb 9, 2009)

cowgirl, the first one i did, i stuffed it with sausage it was darn good but a little dry so this time i figured i would try bacon

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=5696


----------



## rejii (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey thanks for  the pics im getting ready to do two deer roast this weekend i hope mine look half as good as yours  when they are done


----------



## nomorecoop (Feb 16, 2009)

Great job.. Everything is better with BACON!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice job Linescum.  Looks great.  When we going to see another Middleswarth BBQ Chip coated smoke?  That looked good.  Just got two big boxes sent down to me...


----------

